# Crotalista



## cerritos

por favor alguien explica: "crotalista" - que quiere decir "la mejor crotalista del mundo?
gracias anta mano.


----------



## kreiner

Supongo que será alguien que toca los crótalos o castañuelas. A no ser que sea una especialista en un cierto tipo de serpientes...


----------



## ILT

cerritos said:


> *P*or favor alguien explica que me explique: "crotalista"*.* *¿Q*u*é* quiere decir "la mejor crotalista del mundo?
> *G*racias anta mano de antemano.


Hola Cerritos:

Crótalos son unos instrumentos musicales antiguos, semejantes a las actuales castañuelas.
Crotalista es quien toca los crótalos.

Aproveché para hacer unas correcciones a tu texto , espero no te importe.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

El crótalo es un instrumento de percusión, antiguo, parecido a la castañuela.


----------



## Colchonero

Crotalista es alguien que toca las castañuelas*.*

*crótalo**.*
(Del lat. _crotălum,_ y este del gr. κρόταλον).


*1. *m. Serpiente venenosa de América, que tiene en el extremo de la cola unos anillos óseos, con los cuales hace al moverse cierto ruido particular. 

*2. *m. Instrumento musical de percusión usado antiguamente y semejante

a la castañuela.

*3. *m. poét. *castañuela.*



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

PD. Cielos, me crucé con medio foro


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Supongo que será alguien que toca los crótalos o castañuelas. A no ser que sea una especialista en un cierto tipo de serpientes...



Yo entiendo que es alguien que toca los crótalos. Las castañuelas son otro tipo de instrumento, aunque similar.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo entiendo que es alguien que toca los crótalos. Las castañuelas son otro tipo de instrumento, aunque similar.


 
¿Y en qué se diferencian?


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo entiendo que es alguien que toca los crótalos. Las castañuelas son otro tipo de instrumento, aunque similar.


 
De acuerdo, aunque el DRAE también recoge _crótalo_ como forma poética de referirse a las castañuelas.


----------



## torrebruno

¿No dejáis la mínima posibilidad de que pueda tratarse de la mejor especialista del mundo en ese tipo de serpientes?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Colchonero said:


> ¿Y en qué se diferencian?


Son como platillos pero de dedos, y además son metálicos... mira google.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Hablando de castañuelas, por Cartagena (España) le llamamos "postizas".
Por aquí "palillos".

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> ¿Y en qué se diferencian?



Los crótalos típicos se tocan con los dedos, el pulgar y el corazón habitualmente, y son típicos de la música folklórica de diferentes partes del mundo. Son instrumentos de afinación indefinida.

En la orquesta sinfónica, los crótalos son un instrumento de percusión menor de la familia de los idiófonos: un juego de pequeños discos metálicos que se disponen como las teclas de un piano, y están afinados según la escala cromática. Se tocan con baquetas o mazas.


----------



## Vampiro

torrebruno said:


> ¿No dejáis la mínima posibilidad de que pueda tratarse de la mejor especialista del mundo en ese tipo de serpientes?


Cero posibilidades, aunque admito que fue en lo primero que pensé: una burrada por "herpetólogo especialista en crótalos".
Que feo nombre para un instrumento musical.

_


----------



## torrebruno

Vampiro said:


> Cero posibilidades, aunque admito que fue en lo primero que pensé: una burrada por "herpetólogo especialista en crótalos".
> Que feo nombre para un instrumento musical.
> 
> _


¿Pero cero, o cero coma cero?

Crotalista: especialista en serpientes de cascabel. No lo veo yo tan feo...
.


----------



## Vampiro

torrebruno said:


> ¿Pero cero, o cero coma cero?
> 
> Crotalista: especialista en serpientes de cascabel. No lo veo yo tan feo...
> .


En ese caso debería ser "crotalólogo", y eso sí que suena como el... mejor ni te digo.
_


----------



## kreiner

Que conste que mi sugerencia de crotalista como especialista en serpientes de cascabel era sólo una broma .


----------



## torrebruno

kreiner said:


> Que conste que mi sugerencia de crotalista como especialista en serpientes de cascabel era sólo una broma .


Pues tienes muy buen tino:


> Un personaje yucatanense del siglo XX cuyas obras literarias alcanzaron una dimensión internacional es sin duda alguna José Díaz Bolio pues sus trabajos de investigación antropológica y crotálica rebasaron las fronteras de su natal Yucatán y de México entero a tal grado que son leídos en otras partes del mundo en idioma inglés, lenguaje que dominó, al igual que el español, el maya y en cierta proporción el italiano y el francés.
> Su pasión por la Cultura Maya y la Arqueología lo llevó a transformarse en un *crotalista excepcional* al dedicarse al *estudio de las serpientes* y del papel que éstas desempeñaron en las diferentes culturas del globo terráqueo, pero particularmente el Ajau Can Crótalus Durissus en cuya piel descubrió las figuras geométricas del Canamayté, o Diagrama de Proporciones, que le permitió a los científicos mayas aplicar esos conocimientos en la elaboración de sus calendarios para la contabilización del tiempo, en el estudio del Sistema Solar, en la construcción de sus pirámides, en su arte en piedra y en tela, etc


Ya no es cero coma cero


----------



## Lurrezko

torrebruno said:


> Pues tienes muy buen tino:
> 
> Ya no es cero coma cero



Pues no sé yo qué afición es más rara.


----------



## kreiner

torrebruno said:


> Pues tienes muy buen tino:
> 
> Ya no es cero coma cero


 
Me dejas anonadado. Y yo inventado cosas que ya existían...


----------



## Vampiro

torrebruno said:


> Ya no es cero coma cero


Tienes toda la razón, ya no es cero coma cero, siempre hay gente que redacta mal.
En mi modesta opinión la palabra “crotalista” está mal empleada, porque por lo que dice el texto el tipo se dedicó al estudio de las serpientes y no las tuvo como profesión o fue simpatizante de ellas (que es lo que indica el sufijo “ista”)
Lo correcto, y tómese “correcto” en tono irónico, hubiese sido “crotalólogo”, una burrada, más aún teniendo en cuenta que ya existe una palabra para eso: herpetólogo.
_


----------



## Peón

Mira que hay palabras feas.....


----------



## Calambur

> *crótalo**.*
> 
> *1. *m. Serpiente venenosa de América, que tiene en el extremo de la cola unos anillos óseos, con los cuales hace al moverse cierto ruido particular.
> 
> *2. *m. Instrumento musical de percusión usado antiguamente y semejante a la castañuela.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Imagino que esas castañuelas se llaman crótalos porque producen un sonido parecido al de la colita de la serpiente...


----------



## jorgema

Calambur said:


> Imagino que esas castañuelas se llaman crótalos porque producen un sonido parecido al de la colita de la serpiente...



Creo que es al revés, la serpiente crótalo se llama así porque produce un sonido parecido al de las castañuelas. 
También llamada 'serpiente de cascabel'.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Son como platillos pero de dedos, y además son metálicos... mira google.



Así era en origen; unos diminutos platillos que se ponen uno en el pulgar y el otro en el índice, el dedo medio o el anular de cada mano para hacerlos sonar por percusión.
Las castañuelas o palillos son de madera, se sujetan con cordones al pulgar y se hacen sonar golpeándolos con los otros cuatro dedos.
A veces, en sentido figurado, se llama crótalos a las castañuelas. Y por lo leído anteriormente, en Asturias llaman crótalos vaqueiros a una variedad de castañuelas.
De todo ello, volviendo al origen, creo que crotalista es la mujer que toca los crótalos. Digo mujer, porque los crótalos a los que me refiero al principio, siempre son tocados por bailarinas, por lo que ví en Egipto; no sé si los tocan hombres, que serían igualmente crotalistas. 
Crótalo es también una serpiente, parece que la de cascabel; el especialista en reptiles se llama, como ya se ha dicho, herpetólogo; puede que haya especialistas en serpientes o incluso en crótalos, una especialidad de especialidades, y si la hubiera supongo que el nombre terminaría también en -logo. 

P.S. Consultando 'crotalista' en Google nos encontramos desde el principio con entradas referentes a Sonia Amelio 'la mejor crotalista del mundo'. Leyendo las noticias que a ella se refieren, deduzco que baila tocando las castañuelas. No voy a entrar en discusión, pero es muy aventurado afirmar que alguien sea el mejor o la mejor del mundo en cualquier actividad; y si se trata de castañuelas, hay mucho que decir sobre Lucero Tena, Emma Maleras, Mar Bezana...y entre los hombres sobre José de Udaeta.


----------



## Juanramon

Abundando en el post scríptum de Manuel G. Rey, si leemos esta noticia sobre sonia Amelio, queda meridianamente claro que se trata de los instrumentos parecidos a las castañuelas: *"...**también toca de manera magistral los crótalos, pequeños instrumentos  parecidos a las castañuelas, que ha llevado a escala sinfónica como  concertista."

*Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Juanramon said:


> Abundando en el post scríptum de Manuel G. Rey, si leemos esta noticia sobre sonia Amelio, queda meridianamente claro que se trata de los instrumentos parecidos a las castañuelas: *"...**también toca de manera magistral los crótalos, pequeños instrumentos  parecidos a las castañuelas, que ha llevado a escala sinfónica como  concertista."
> 
> *Saludos.



Por lo que veo en fotos de Sonia Amelio, toca unos crótalos tan, tan parecidos a las castañuelas, que son castañuelas. Hasta su actitud es característica de las bailaoras cuando se acompañan con los palillos, como prefieron llamarlos en Andalucía. Lo cual no resta méritos a Sonia.


----------



## elineo

Un poco de griego: _κρότος_ (crotos = un ruido, sonido corto u fuerte eg de explosión) _κρόταλο(ν)_ (crótalo(n) el instrumento que produce este ruido, era una caña en Grecia antígua), κροταλίας (crotalías = elserpente) κροταλιστής (crotalista¡ la persona que usa instrumentos para hacer este sonido) _κροταλ*ο*λόγος_ (crotal*o*lógos = la persona que estudie estos instrumentos) y _κροταλ*ιο*λόγος_ (crotal*io*lógos = la pesona que estudia estos serpentes). Hay diferencias entre _crotalista, crotalólogo y crotaliólogo.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

De modo que, según la fuente y con mayor o menor acierto, crotalista describe a un bailarín tibetano, al profesor de la sinfónica, al ejecutante de castañuelas y al estudioso de las serpientes de cascabel...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

elineo said:


> Un poco de griego: _κρότος_ (crotos = un ruido, sonido corto u fuerte eg de explosión) _κρόταλο(ν)_ (crótalo(n) el instrumento que produce este ruido, era una caña en Grecia antígua), κροταλίας (crotalías = elserpente) κροταλιστής (crotalista¡ la persona que usa instrumentos para hacer este sonido) _κροταλ*ο*λόγος_ (crotal*o*lógos = la persona que estudie estos instrumentos) y _κροταλ*ιο*λόγος_ (crotal*io*lógos = la pesona que estudia estos serpentes). Hay diferencias entre _crotalista, crotalólogo y crotaliólogo.
> _



Perdona, Elineo, por meterme en tu terreno. 
¿κροταλιστής = crotalistai o crotalistes?  
Aunque hay algunas erratas en el texto español, se entiende sin dificultad.
Ya quisiera que mi griego clásico hubiera alcanzado ese nivel en mis tiempos de bachillerato.


----------



## Vampiro

Así como en algunos países se usa _guitarrero_ como opción a _guitarrista_ cuando de música folclórica se trata, ¿no existe la opción “crotalero”?
Y para el caso de las culebras sería “crotalerólogo, ¿no?
_


----------



## elineo

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Perdona, Elineo, por meterme en tu terreno.
> ¿κροταλιστής = crotalistai o crotalistes?
> Aunque hay algunas erratas en el texto español, se entiende sin dificultad.
> Ya quisiera que mi griego clásico hubiera alcanzado ese nivel en mis tiempos de bachillerato.



A menudo las palabras griegas -istís  en español (y italiano) son -ista, en inglés -ist etc.


----------



## elineo

Vampiro said:


> Así como en algunos países se usa _guitarrero_ como opción a _guitarrista_ cuando de música folclórica se trata, ¿no existe la opción “crotalero”?
> Y para el caso de las culebras sería “crotalerólogo, ¿no?
> _



Creo que si


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Así como en algunos países se usa _guitarrero_ como opción a _guitarrista_ cuando de música folclórica se trata, ¿no existe la opción “crotalero”?
> Y para el caso de las culebras sería “crotalerólogo, ¿no?
> 
> _



El guitarrero es el luthier (no el Luthier) que hace guitarras; y el crotalero es quien hace crótalos, es decir, esos instrumentos musicales de percusión, porque si hablamos de crótalos reptiles, los hace la crótala o crótalo hembra.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> El guitarrero es el luthier (no el Luthier) que hace guitarras; y el crotalero es quien hace crótalos, es decir, esos instrumentos musicales de percusión, porque si hablamos de crótalos reptiles, los hace la crótala o crótalo hembra.


No en estas latitudes.
Un luthier es un luthier, y un guitarrero es quien toca la guitarra en determinados estilos musicales.
En buena parte del cono sur, si cantas música folclórica, se es cantor y guitarrero, y guay de que a un folclorista le digas cantante o guitarrista.
Por lo mismo mi duda, ¿hay diferencia entre crotalista y crotalero, suponiendo que exista esta palabra para referirse al ejecutante?
Imagino al crotalista en un género más clásico, y al crotalero en una cantina o en un tablao.
Pero puede que hable desde mi más profunda ignorancia.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> No en estas latitudes.
> Un luthier es un luthier, y un guitarrero es quien toca la guitarra en determinados estilos musicales.
> En buena parte del cono sur, si cantas música folclórica, se es cantor y guitarrero, y guay de que a un folclorista le digas cantante o guitarrista.
> Por lo mismo mi duda, ¿hay diferencia entre crotalista y crotalero, suponiendo que exista esta palabra para referirse al ejecutante?
> Imagino al crotalista en un género más clásico, y al crotalero en una cantina o en un tablao.
> Pero puede que hable desde mi más profunda ignorancia.
> _



¿Entonces como llamais en el cono sur a quien hace guitarras o crótalos?


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Entonces como llamais en el cono sur a quien hace guitarras o crótalos?


Al que hace o repara cualquier tipo de instrumentos se le llama luthier, y tengo la suerte de conocer al mejor de todos, quien mantiene sonando mis cacharros como si fueran un Stradivarius.
Resumiendo, y por lo que entendí, “crotalero” existe, pero es quien fabrica los crótalos, castañuelero sería el que hace las castañuelas y palillero el que hace los palillos.
Y bombero... bueno, mejor lo dejo ahí.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Al que hace o repara cualquier tipo de instrumentos se le llama luthier, y tengo la suerte de conocer al mejor de todos, quien mantiene sonando mis cacharros como si fueran un Stradivarius.
> Resumiendo, y por lo que entendí, “crotalero” existe, pero es quien fabrica los crótalos, castañuelero sería el que hace las castañuelas y palillero el que hace los palillos.
> Y bombero... bueno, mejor lo dejo ahí.
> _



Castañuelero es quien asa las castañuelas, o castañas pequeñas, y castañuerela la bordadora de castañuelas, unos adornos de los vestidos femeninos en forma de castaña; y palillero el pequeño recipiente en el que se ponen los palillos de dientes. 
El oficio de los que hacen castañuelas o palillos, instrumentos de percusión, no tiene nombre. Juanito de Luisa o Juanito el Estirao decía de si mismo que era 'tallaó o escultó 'e palillo' y muy reputado; decía que los hacía a medida.


----------



## cerritos

ILT - 
muchas gracias!  al contrario, agradezco que me corregiste.  apenas estoy aprendiendo.


----------

